# How to tighten drive belt on Troy-Bilt mower



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a late model Troy-Bilt mower that has a loose drive belt but for the life of me I do not see how to tighten it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the model number for the mower so we know what you have, there are a lot of different Troy-bilt mowers. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tripower66 (Apr 1, 2008)

------


----------

